# hdmi



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

I hooked up a 50ft hdmi cable from living room to bedroom and the tv in the bedroom says unsupported. Is their something that I could have done wrong or possibly a bad cable. The cable is new so does anybody have any suggestiions?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you hook this cable up to any other devices to make sure it works?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

That's pretty long for HDMI.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

true, 

I have a 25ft hd cable that works fine tho.

Wonder what version the 50ft is. 

I think 2.0 is the newest


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> true,
> 
> I have a 25ft hd cable that works fine tho.
> 
> ...


It's the guage (and quality) of the cable that matters.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

1.4 is the latest version.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

my mistake.

1.4 seems to be the latest.


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

satcrazy said:


> 1.4 seems to be the latest.


Misconception. 
There has only been 1 update to HDMI cables and that was version 1.3. Version numbers are mostly to due with hardware and software and not the cables.
http://www.hdmi.org/consumer/buying_guide.aspx

To the original poster
You gave us zero information on your setup. No brand or model of cable, no info on source or display, etc...
All I can tell you is 50 feet is a hell of a long way to run an HDMI cable. Most cheap cables will not pass a 1080p signal at that distance, and even a good cable would have trouble passing a full 3D 1080p image.
Also: the TV saying "unsupported" would indicate to me you have a TV that doesn't support the resolution you are trying to send to it.


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

The hdmi cable says High Speed E301195 AWM style20276 80c 30v vw-1 pak heng don't know what any of this means. On the samsung tv in the bedroom it says mode not supported.


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, that's a generic Chinese cable using 34awg wire. I would be surprised if that cable at 50 feet could pass 1080i. The problem is a cable like this, at that length should have never been manufactured at all... it simply will not work for most things.
You need to buy a new "proper" cable. Even a Monoprice.com cable would be an improvement over this - and I don't endorse Monoprice.

We still don't know what model Samsung TV it is. That would tell us what resolutions it can accept. If it's a small older model Samsung, it might not even accept a 1080p input (1080i might be the highest).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

temporary move the receiver close to the TV and using short HDMI check/set proper resolution


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

John Williams said:


> Well, that's a generic Chinese cable using 34awg wire. I would be surprised if that cable at 50 feet could pass 1080i. The problem is a cable like this, at that length should have never been manufactured at all... it simply will not work for most things.
> You need to buy a new "proper" cable. Even a Monoprice.com cable would be an improvement over this - and I don't endorse Monoprice.
> 
> We still don't know what model Samsung TV it is. That would tell us what resolutions it can accept. If it's a small older model Samsung, it might not even accept a 1080p input (1080i might be the highest).


Not looking for a argument, just curious. You don't endorse Monoprice.com cable which seems to be the favorite for most on this site. Why not and what brand cable would you endorse?


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Not looking for a argument, just curious. You don't endorse Monoprice.com cable which seems to be the favorite for most on this site. Why not and what brand cable would you endorse?


Let's just say as a professional, I have to use a product that I know works everytime. Although the Monoprice stuff may work for a lot of people for thier situtation, it's certainly not any great quality of product. And when pushed on performance it shows sometimes.
Cables brands that I'm am currently using are: Liberty Wire & Cable, Ethereal, and few other for certain things here and there (like Belden, Comscope, ...). But I'm not tied to a brand name, it's whatever is the best value.

That being said. I do use Monoprice myself for a few small things, like power cords. But I would never use any of their electronics, speakers, or mounts.

The fact that I've seen some people use Monoprice speakers and said they sounded great, is just sad. Real sad! It only goes to show how low of stanadards most people have when it comes to audio quality. But now my posts on this board are starting to sound like a broken record. So I digress.


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

The tv is a 23 inch 720p it has two hdmi inputs one is hooked up to a directv receiver thats in the bedroom and the one I was trying to hookup is a fta receiver from the living room. The directv receiver works fine on either hdmi inputs but the fta receiver won't work on either one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then try the 50' cable between the TV and DTV receiver


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

John Williams said:


> Let's just say as a professional, I have to use a product that I know works everytime. Although the Monoprice stuff may work for a lot of people for thier situtation, it's certainly not any great quality of product. And when pushed on performance it shows sometimes.
> Cables brands that I'm am currently using are: Liberty Wire & Cable, Ethereal, and few other for certain things here and there (like Belden, Comscope, ...). But I'm not tied to a brand name, it's whatever is the best value.
> 
> That being said. I do use Monoprice myself for a few small things, like power cords. But I would never use any of their electronics, speakers, or mounts.
> ...


I too prefer quality and don't buy into the myth all cables are equal and are just priced differently.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> I too prefer quality and don't buy into the myth all cables are equal and are just priced differently.


Each cable (not from same mfg batch) is different, only using lab test equipment you can be sure in it. Question is - would you trust ads without real test's results?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Poking around on the monoprice web site - I found this info - Also if you plan in wall install-Test the cable before you put it in the wall.

Note - TO OP - Your cable may be fine but your equipment may not be happy with it.

The maximum range for HDMI is not set and can vary from one set up to another. That is one pair of equipment may be able to function at one distance, but another pair of equipment may work at a much longer range.

Basically, with regards to high speed certified performance standards, 28AWG cables can go up to 10ft, 24AWG can go up to 15ft and 22AWG can go up to 25ft.

For more basic requirements like 1080p, most equipment will function up to 50ft using 22AWG cables. But again, results can vary from one set up to another. Most pairs can even do 75ft with the amplified cables (75ft 26AWG CL2 Standard HDMI® Cable w/ Built-in Equalizer - ).

Beyond that it can be hit or miss and you have to try it with your particular set up to get a definite answer.


Like Life it's a crap -shoot :sure:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Component works a lot better for long runs. OP, is it possible to pull component to that other TV?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> then try the 50' cable between the TV and DTV receiver


To OP, did you try this?

Just curious.

If it works, then is has to be the FTA reciever that is not happy. How was the FTA set up in the living room? HDMI to TV? If yes, what is the resolution of the TV?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Just as they are now showing a 1.4b series cable on the HDMI site, they are up to 1.3c just as the 1.4 was coming out. I have several 50 and 75 foot 1.3b's in many installations and my own home and they all work great. I paid about $1 a foot for at the best place for purchasing cables: http://eForCity.com.


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok guys have not had time to try anything lately till today but what I did was reverse the connections I hooked up in the bedroom the hdmi out of the directv receiver to the living room where I connected to the sony tv and it works perfect. When I had from the fta in living room to samsung tv in bedroom will not work. Whats the problem?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

ms1960 said:


> Ok guys have not had time to try anything lately till today but what I did was reverse the connections I hooked up in the bedroom the hdmi out of the directv receiver to the living room where I connected to the sony tv and it works perfect. When I had from the fta in living room to samsung tv in bedroom will not work. Whats the problem?


HDMI IS "Beyond that it can be hit or miss and you have to try it with your particular set up to get a definite answer".

Samsung (HDMI ISSUE)


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

What I don't get is why it will work from directv receiver in bedroom to sony tv in living room set on 1080i but will not work from fta receiver in living room to bedroom samsung tv using settings 480i.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

ms1960 said:


> What I don't get is why it will work from directv receiver in bedroom to sony tv in living room set on 1080i but will not work from fta receiver in living room to bedroom samsung tv using settings 480i.


Are you sure the Samsung will accept 480i over HDMI? Not all TV's can accept that.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Two different Sammy's I had would not accecpt 480i over HDMI.


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

How can I tell if my tv is compatible?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

ms1960 said:


> How can I tell if my tv is compatible?


The manual should tell you. If you no longer have a manual, you could try hooking that TV up to the DIRCTV box and setting it to 480i. If you get the same unsupported message, that would be a good indication. That the TV won't accept 480i over HDMI.


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

I hooked up directv receiver in living room to samsung tv in bedroom settings on 1080 and it works perfect, so it would seem something in the fta receiver is causing this problem. I have the fta receiver in the living room connected to the sony tv in the living room through hdmi and it works perfect so go figure.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What brand FTA receiver? Most of those use RGB and not YPrPb outputs, and may cause some handshaking issues at that distance. If its an AZBox, well, it might just be the AZBox software. If so, try rebooting the FTA receiver with the HDMI cable plugged in to the Samsung, and watch to see if it shows ANY boot screens at all.


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

openbox s9


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

If you set your direct reciever to 480i [ not 1080 ]and connect that to sammy bedroom tv, what happens?

[ with the same hdmi cable]


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

Problem solved finally, changed the fta receiver to 1080i and everything works perfect. Thanks for your help everyone.


----------

